# what snake am i getting??



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

hiya im getting a new snake for xmas from my mum and she says ists a flower snake.

its all bought and paid for just gotta pick it up n hopefully doing it tommorrow. 

thing is i cant find any information on a flowrsnake and mums searched it on google and all we can find is hundred flower snake but mum says thats not it.

i have heard people mention egyptian racers and ratsnakes.

i havent yet seen it but mum has described it as being beige/brown and it only grows to about 4 foot so it cant be a corn snake as they get to about 6 foot. 

i have been brought up around snakes and do know a fair bit about them but this ones puzzles me. 

any help would be much appriciated. 

thanx 

Jax
XX


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ask the person selling it what the scientific name is, this would clarify things for you so you will know what its requirements will be


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh thanx. 
will have to ask them when i go pick it up if they have the scientific name. another person has suggested getting a "latin name for the snake" 
is this the same thing??

has anyone ever had a hog nose snake aswell as i am very fond of them but have been told they can be quite nasty. i know they can smell a fair bit when they play dead but this is the main reason i like them for them playing dead.

Thanx

Jax
XX


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes latin and scientific is the same thing:2thumb:
I've never kept hognoses but I don't think they play dead often?Lovely snakes though.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

once you get the handsome chap post us a pic 
it may also be a common misinterpretation:lol2:

Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

cant wait to get it. also going to ask if they know the sex of it aswell. 

should hopefully have it tomorow night so will have to get a piccy and post it. 

mum has just had a look at the racer i said and she said it seems to look like that but all shes seen so far ias a picture on the tank at the pet shop not the actual snake so shes just as puzzled as me lol.

will defo keep you updated theough. 

thanx for the help 

XX


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

*hope i can help a bit*

sorry cant help about flower snake but can about hognoses as i have had one 

first is this your first reptile as you do know hognose are rear fanged 
dont want to put you off but just lets say if your not prepared to put lots of time in on one they can be quite huffy noisy when handled 
they aslo dont grow too long but are very stocky snakes 

plus side is they well cute


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

ya all just to let you know i got the snake today and mum seems to think itsa rat snake but nt sure which one. 

its a fiesty little thing though cuz its allreaddy bitten me lol. latched onto my forehead and wuntet go. was qute funny though. dnt know what to do it just shot at ma face lol. did scream but was then laughing.

its made a rite mess of my forehead but i think the poor little things hungry so am just de-frosting a pinky now for it,

will get a piccy posted wen i can

Jax
XX


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

surely its in the best interests of the snake to know what sort it is BEFORE you get it, then you know what sort of habitat and temperatures to provide?????


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

eeji said:


> surely its in the best interests of the snake to know what sort it is BEFORE you get it, then you know what sort of habitat and temperatures to provide?????


 
agree with this totally and also how old is it? as pinkies may be far too small for it...


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

i have already asked the pet shop what habitat and temperatur n what it eats when was last fed and all i need to know about it. so have done all te reasurch i can about it. as nothing on the internet about a flower snake.

Jax
XX


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Red Headed Ratsnake, Elaphe Moellendorffi possibly? 

Moellendorff's Ratsnake -- (Elaphe moellendorffi)


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Missed the hoggie bit, we have two young ones, both Hiss and Hood when you put your hand in but they are fine when they are out of the vivs. Click to enlarge the pic.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Any chance we can get a picture of your new snake, would be able to identify it for you.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeh pics would be helpful :2thumb:


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

hiya. i cant yet get a piccy as hese hiding and dont really want to disturb him. 

i must say that hog nose is so gourgeous i wouldent mind one of those.

its definatly not a red headed ratsnake. have been told could be an egyptian racer and it dose look like the pics on google but on some of them the head seems a bit too big as my little fellas head is very inline with his body. 
it has been sugested that it could be a diadem rat snake but have had a look and they do look quite similar but still the head seems to be quite big.

this picture is near enough the double of thesnake ive got.










i havent yet seen him feed and the petshop said hes about ready for one but from what i can tell hese not long shed as he still has some of the skin on his tale so maby this is why he could have been a bit cranky with me earlier??

thanx very much for all your help.

Jax
XX


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

tbh you should really leave the snake for about a week before feeding to give it time to settle in


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

ive got a hognose .. hes very well tempered .. doesnt really smell never played dead and only hisses and hoods up when food is involved every other time hes quiet and a good little snake


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

heres a piccy of my handsom little chap. best we could do though as i want to let him settle before trying to handle him again.

hope this helps to identify him lol

im pretty sure its a diadem ratsnake though as lots of people have said this.
XX


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

just pondering...is that a bulb i see on the right in the pic?....if it is then you might want to get a guard for it otherwise you might end up with a kentucky fried diadem (if thats what it is)....ive seen some rli nasty burns on snakes from heat bulbs....


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

by the pic, it looks to me like a bairns rat snake. if you got a better pic up we would know for sure


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Daleos89 said:


> just pondering...is that a bulb i see on the right in the pic?....if it is then you might want to get a guard for it otherwise you might end up with a kentucky fried diadem (if thats what it is)....ive seen some rli nasty burns on snakes from heat bulbs....


Wasd just going to say that myself.


----------



## Jax0501 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh its an infrared one is well in the middle of the viv though so dint think he could reach it. will have to get a guard though cant have him burning himself now can we lol. 

thanx for the advice guys.

XX


----------

